# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Karakterin njeriu e formon vetë?

## elda

Karakterin .Njeriu e formon vete?

----------


## aluando

Me dituri dhe besim.Dituria e meson si te veproje kurse besimi i motovon qe te Zbatoje  diturine te dyja bashkohen edhe merren prej fese qe te jene brenda normave dhe vlerave njerzore.
Kultura e nje populli eshte ne doren femres ajo edukon formon karaktere hedh plage shtati dhe leshon rrenje dashurie dhe miresie ne Zemrat e njerzve.

----------


## Leila

Eksperiencat + Genet = Karakteri

----------


## DeuS

Njeriu eshte produkt i familjes dhe i shoqerise !
Familja eshte qeliza baze e shoqerise dhe si rrjedhoje ndikuesi kryesor ne formimin e karakterit eshte familja.Temperamenti eshte i lindur kurse karakteri formohet gjate jetes.Nuk mohoj faktin qe shoqeria ndikon shume tek individi por nese ky i fundit rrjedh nga nje familje e shendosh do ta kishte shume me te lehte se dikush qe rrjedh nga nje familje ordinere ti shmanget njollave qe mund te krijoje shoqeria ne formimin e karakterit te tij. Mendoj qe edhe vuajtja ne jete eshte pike kyce e cila krijon nje karakter te forte tek njeriu. Njerezit pa experienca dhe me nje jete pa veshtiresi ne pergjithesi dallohen per nje karakter te lekundur .Megjithate ndoshta vite perpara mendoja qe shoqeria ishte faktori baze qe ndikonte ne karakterin e njeriut por tani mendoj qe eshte familja. Sidoqofte eshte e veshtire te percaktosh sepse familja eshte pjese e shoqerise , ti pjese e familjes dhe rrjedhimisht sjell qe ................ etj etj

----------


## leci

Karakteri formohet nga eksperiencat dhe veshtiresite qe has ne jete.Ndoshta vuajtjet te forcojne karakterin sepse te detyrojne te luftosh per te mbijetuar.Nje familje e mire eshte nje baze e persosur per krijimin e nje individi te forte.
Personat me karakter te forte jane edhe ata qe luaje rolin e protagonisteve ne jete.
Jeta eshte si nje xhungel ku vetem me te  fortet mbijetojne.
gjithe te mirat

----------


## FierAkja143

> _Postuar më parë nga WOLF POWER_ 
> *Njeriu eshte produkt i familjes dhe i shoqerise !
> Familja eshte qeliza baze e shoqerise dhe si rrjedhoje ndikuesi kryesor ne formimin e karakterit eshte familja.Temperamenti eshte i lindur kurse karakteri formohet gjate jetes.Nuk mohoj faktin qe shoqeria ndikon shume tek individi por nese ky i fundit rrjedh nga nje familje e shendosh do ta kishte shume me te lehte se dikush qe rrjedh nga nje familje ordinere ti shmanget njollave qe mund te krijoje shoqeria ne formimin e karakterit te tij. Mendoj qe edhe vuajtja ne jete eshte pike kyce e cila krijon nje karakter te forte tek njeriu. Njerezit pa experienca dhe me nje jete pa veshtiresi ne pergjithesi dallohen per nje karakter te lekundur .Megjithate ndoshta vite perpara mendoja qe shoqeria ishte faktori baze qe ndikonte ne karakterin e njeriut por tani mendoj qe eshte familja. Sidoqofte eshte e veshtire te percaktosh sepse familja eshte pjese e shoqerise , ti pjese e familjes dhe rrjedhimisht sjell qe ................ etj etj*



Wow!!!  Nuk kame ca te plotesoj me.

Kissesssssssssss

Alda   :qenka:

----------


## elda

WOLF POWER ke shume te drejte!

----------


## Estella

Ne formimin e karakterit te njeriut luajne rol te rendesishem disa faktore. Edukata familjare, eksperiencat e jetes, genet, shkalla e edukimit, shoqeria e plot e plot te tjera.  Mund te thuash se rolin kryesor ne formimin e karakterit e luan familja ne te cilen rritesh.

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga elda_ 
> *WOLF POWER ke shume te drejte!*


Te falenderoj Elda !

----------


## Mina

Elementet e karakterit jane ne gen se pari, me pas ndikon familja per ta formuar ate dhe njeriu vete e perpunon gjate jetes duke i dhene format e pelqyeshme sipas shijeve ose steriotipit te tij. Shoqeria dominon ne karakterin e njeriut por kur eshte femije lind nevoja qe shoqeria te rekomandohet nga prinderit, me pas njeriu di ta perzgjedhe ate ne menyre qe te influencoje pozitivisht ne karakterin e tij.

----------


## Klevis2000

Karakteri njeriu varet nga  faktore te lindur dhe te fituar gjate jetes.tek faktoret e lindur do fusnim temperamentin .pra cdo njeri ne trupin e tij gjenden hormone qe ne situata te ndryshme ndikojne ne mynyren e sjelles dhe qendrimit se njeriut  po ketu hyn edhe trashegimia familjare njerez te ndryshem ne prejardhjen e tyre formojne karaktere te ndryshme pra kjo trashgimi i jep status te vecante individit  dhe pastaj ky status ndikon ne formimin e karakterit te tij .psh nje familje mbreterore me nje familje te thjeshte ndryshojne si faktore formues.Nga faktoret e fituar gjate jetes do fusnim edukaten familjare e cila ka rol te vecante sidomos kur njeriu eshte i vogel .Ambientin rrethues ku ketu hyn shoqeria me concept me te gjere se miqesia bashke me ndodhite dhe ngjarjet e jetes,arsimimi pozita gjografike.Pra tek shoqeria do te permendim miqte ose shoket  edukimi i teologjik ose vlerat dhe normat qe egzistojne ne ate shoqerine arsimi  sepse njeriu mendon te veproje ate qe ai ka njohuri po keshtu, pozita gjografike le gjurme tek njeriu sepse ne nje jete me njerez ne qytet njeriu formon karakter tjeter kurse ne nje jete fshati ose ne pyll ai merr ngjyra tjera ne karakterin e tij .Pra te gjithe keto faktore ndikojne tek njeriu  dhe qe ai te formoje nje karakter sa me te mire duhet te ndjeki normat dhe vlerat qe percakton teologjia sepse shoqeria prinderit dhe faktoret e tjere mund te gjenerojne ne situata keqformuese.psh  "moda e homosekualeve" kur prinderit jane pijanece ose luajne bixhoz atehere njeriu sduhet te ndikohet nga keto faktore por perkundrazi duhet te mbaj qendrim rregullues ne kete shoqeri te pasuruar me vese te keqija

----------


## Leila

Qenkam e vetmja qe thashe gjithshka c'thate ju por me 3 fjale  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Living in Vain

DAKORT ME PARAFOLESIT.  

Ne formimin e karakterit ndihmon geni dhe jeta shoqerore e familjare e gjithsecilit.
Ai mund te ndryshoje ne varesi te ambjentit qe e rrethon njeriun, gjithnje nese ai/ajo eshte i prirur per ndryshime te tilla.

Dmth une mendoj qe njeriu nuk e formon VETE karakterin.  Ka shume faktore qe ndikojne.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Karakterin. Njeriu e formon vete?


Per mendimin tim, karakteri formohet nga ambienti (familja, shoqeria, eksperiencat) dhe nje pjes e vogel nga biologjia.

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga Leila_ 
> *Eksperiencat + Genet = Karakteri*


mbeshtetem dhe une me mendimin tend.

----------


## deniel

karakterin njeriu e formon po do pune dhe vullnet  te arrij aty ku duhet

----------


## Leila

Per c'fare e kemi fjalen kur themi "genet" apo "biologjia"??

Une kur them genet nuk e kam fjalen qe kjo filan familje ka gen "te mire" prandaj i dalin kalamajte me karakter  :buzeqeshje:  lol

----------


## dolcecandy

> _Postuar më parë nga WOLF POWER_ 
> *Njeriu eshte produkt i familjes dhe i shoqerise !
> Familja eshte qeliza baze e shoqerise dhe si rrjedhoje ndikuesi kryesor ne formimin e karakterit eshte familja.Temperamenti eshte i lindur kurse karakteri formohet gjate jetes.Nuk mohoj faktin qe shoqeria ndikon shume tek individi por nese ky i fundit rrjedh nga nje familje e shendosh do ta kishte shume me te lehte se dikush qe rrjedh nga nje familje ordinere ti shmanget njollave qe mund te krijoje shoqeria ne formimin e karakterit te tij. Mendoj qe edhe vuajtja ne jete eshte pike kyce e cila krijon nje karakter te forte tek njeriu. Njerezit pa experienca dhe me nje jete pa veshtiresi ne pergjithesi dallohen per nje karakter te lekundur .Megjithate ndoshta vite perpara mendoja qe shoqeria ishte faktori baze qe ndikonte ne karakterin e njeriut por tani mendoj qe eshte familja. Sidoqofte eshte e veshtire te percaktosh sepse familja eshte pjese e shoqerise , ti pjese e familjes dhe rrjedhimisht sjell qe ................ etj etj*


Jam shume dakort me ty Wolf

Po familja ka te bej shume me karakterin e njeriut. Po edhe ashtu edhe shoqeria edhe ekperiencat ne jeten e tij ose te saj

----------

